# [SOLVED] aktualizacja systemu - problem z mplayer

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie.

Podczas dzisiejszej aktualizacji napotkałem na problem którego nie potrafię rozwiązać samodzielnie.

Kończy się komunikatem:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-video/mplayer from @selected                                     ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-video/mplayer" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1::gentoo USE="X a52 aalib alsa ass bidi bindist bl bs2b cdio cdparanoia custom-cpuopts dga dirac directfb dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv jack jpeg ladspa libcaca lirc live mad mmx mng mp3 (multilib) network openal opengl osdmenu png pvr quicktime radio rar real rtc rtmp schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l2 vdpau vorbis x264 xanim xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bluray -cddb -cpudetection -debug -doc -dvb (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -ipv6 -joystick -jpeg2k -libmpeg2 -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mpg123 -nas -nut -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -samba -tga -v4l (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bindist? ( !faac )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    bindist? ( !amr !faac !win32codecs )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemuLast edited by nUmer_inaczej on Tue Oct 11, 2011 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sza_ry

Czegoś takiego jeszcze nie widziałem, ale jak dla mnie:

flaga faac nie powinna być ustawiona jednocześnie z bindist.

u mnie:

```
[ebuild     U  ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 [1.0_rc4_p20101114] USE="X a52 alsa ass cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb* -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rtmp -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 
```

----------

## SlashBeast

jezeli masz flage bindist, nie mozesz miec win32codecs, amr ani faac wlaczonej, dosc prosty ten error message.

Swoja droga po co wlaczyles bindist? Rozdajesz binarne paczki z gentoo?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Już wszystko działa. Fakt komunikat był dość jasny, jednak moje zabiegi okazywały się nieskuteczne. Wpierw próbowałem usunąć flagę przez poprzedzenie jej wykrzyknikiem (chyba jakiś utrwalony jeszcze na archu nawyk), później się okazało, że tę flagę miałem aż dwukrotnie ustawioną.

Nie pamiętam dlaczego miałem ją włączoną ...

Dzięki Panowie za reakcję oraz pomoc!

----------

